# torque settings for cylinder head



## Drew40 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi, I'm changing the head gasket on my 2005 X Trail t30 2.5lt and I'm hoping someone can tell me the specs for the cylinder head bolts or a good place to look them up myself, I have the the electronic service manual but its a bit hard to follow, it says 50nm then turn 60 degrees then loosen them all, then tighten 39.2nm then tighten all bolts 75 degrees, then tighten another 75degrees.
Why isn't there Newton meters instead of all the 60/75 degrees stuff?

Any info appreciated,

Thanks,

Drew.


----------



## Drew40 (Jun 3, 2016)

looks like i might need to buy a torque angle guage aswell....


----------



## Willis11111 (Apr 23, 2020)

Drew40 said:


> Hi, I'm changing the head gasket on my 2005 X Trail t30 2.5lt and I'm hoping someone can tell me the specs for the cylinder head bolts or a good place to look them up myself, I have the the electronic service manual but its a bit hard to follow, it says 50nm then turn 60 degrees then loosen them all, then tighten 39.2nm then tighten all bolts 75 degrees, then tighten another 75degrees.
> Why isn't there Newton meters instead of all the 60/75 degrees stuff?
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> ...





Drew40 said:


> Hi, I'm changing the head gasket on my 2005 X Trail t30 2.5lt and I'm hoping someone can tell me the specs for the cylinder head bolts or a good place to look them up myself, I have the the electronic service manual but its a bit hard to follow, it says 50nm then turn 60 degrees then loosen them all, then tighten 39.2nm then tighten all bolts 75 degrees, then tighten another 75degrees.
> Why isn't there Newton meters instead of all the 60/75 degrees stuff?
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> ...


Hi drew what size socket did you use for the head bolts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Drew40 said:


> Hi, I'm changing the head gasket on my 2005 X Trail t30 2.5lt and I'm hoping someone can tell me the specs for the cylinder head bolts or a good place to look them up myself, I have the the electronic service manual but its a bit hard to follow, it says 50nm then turn 60 degrees then loosen them all, then tighten 39.2nm then tighten all bolts 75 degrees, then tighten another 75degrees.
> Why isn't there Newton meters instead of all the 60/75 degrees stuff?
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> ...





Drew40 said:


> Hi, I'm changing the head gasket on my 2005 X Trail t30 2.5lt and I'm hoping someone can tell me the specs for the cylinder head bolts or a good place to look them up myself, I have the the electronic service manual but its a bit hard to follow, it says 50nm then turn 60 degrees then loosen them all, then tighten 39.2nm then tighten all bolts 75 degrees, then tighten another 75degrees.
> Why isn't there Newton meters instead of all the 60/75 degrees stuff?
> 
> Any info appreciated,
> ...


The FSM procedure for tightening the head bolts should be followed; any other method for tightening should be avoided if possible and here's why: In the mid 1980s, we started to see a move in engine fasteners to a new process called torque-to-yield (TTY). Torque-to-yield (TTY) fasteners are a completely different style of fastener that have come into use with 21st Century engines. These fasteners are commonly torqued into place using a torque-angle method; that's why the FSM describes the specific tightening procedure. TTY fasteners are designed to stretch to a certain yield point and not exceed this clamp load limit. According to OEM engineering, TTY fasteners have about six rundowns in their useful life. They use four of those at the OE manufacturing operations, leaving rebuilders just two. One rundown for checking sizes puts us on the last rundown during final assembly. The FSM refers to testing the bolts for excessive stretch which implies that they should be replaced if beyond the limit. My thinking is: why mess around with trying to measure stretch, just replace the fasteners. The relative cost compared to the total engine job is small and the peace of mind is high.


----------

